# Problem - C&C 3 tiberium wars. the game is crash after 1-2 minutes.



## nadavof (Jun 3, 2007)

I just installed the game and I have a crash problem.
After 1-2 minutes of playing (c&c tiberium wars) the game is crash and an error massage (send/don't send) appears.
pls help me I'm despair.
thanks
nadav

*sorry for the doubel posting I forgot to write the game's name


----------



## beercan (Apr 9, 2006)

update to patch 1.5,
move all your in-game display settings to the lowest possible settng, then move "shaders" to medium.
dont know why, but it works. :up:


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

he has onboard video.......earlier post


----------



## beercan (Apr 9, 2006)

So do I.
I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop with an oboard Intel video chipset and the above fix resolves the problem perfectly.


----------



## nadavof (Jun 3, 2007)

It didnt helped


----------



## nadavof (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry!!
It fixed the problem!!!
you are genius !!! no one manage to fix it!! I love you!!!
thanks!!!
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## nielske (Jul 6, 2007)

I was looking for this for over 4 weeks now.
Playing the game for 4 or 5 minutes and than it crashes.
The tip you gave was perfect!:up: :up: :up: 
Thanks very very much.
And now I'm going to play C&C 3 for the next 24 hours, non stop!!!


----------



## inferno99 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey can anyone of u please tell me where i can download this patch from?


----------



## dpvu (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.commandandconquer.com/community/patches/default.aspx

Note: Just click the link, don't copy it into your browser. The forum truncates the URL.


----------



## Skolink (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Beercan! I have a Dell Latitude D520 notebook with integrated Intel GMA 950 graphics (945 chipset) and the fix worked. I already had patched to v1.06 and had all grpahics settings (except resolution) on lowest. *RAISING* the shaders setting from low to medium fixed the crashing problem. Weird but good!


----------



## paulbrown (Mar 28, 2008)

read ALL post's of wich i tried but none helped me,my prob is very Similar,except i was playing this and completed it b4,b4 my HDD brokedown,i bought a new 1 installed c&c3 tibe,and updated it,played for about 1-3min and keeps crashineither into windows(eventually)or it restarts my pc or it grashes into windows desktop and (u no when u put cd in drive da box comes up)well ! that happens ?? ive updated my graph drivers..

 any help would be VERY gratefull



O yes
just rememberd had this prob when first played wayyyy back (first releasd) D/L a patch(none of wich i can find) from ATI specially for C&C 3 tibe and it worked fine but it's on my other HARD DRIVE......thanks 4 reading ALL of this:up::up:


----------



## SeaHawkQ8 (Apr 18, 2008)

Guys, I have the crashing error(send error thing). When I turned down the game display settings to the lowest and set the shader to medium as Beercan mentioned, the crashing stopped. But unfortunately the game's speed became very low.

Please, any idea anyone? Beercan? I would be thankful.


----------



## moneybankz (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi pualbrown

im not sure but you should download a no-cd(DVD) crack not sure if work but give it a try 
you can download for gameburnworld.com


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

read the rules. NO CRACKS


----------



## moneybankz (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry den


----------



## paulbrown (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks guy's but i tried all of this,got the original dvd so dont need a crack have d/l latest patch aswell,also just reinstalled xp but still no luck,goin to increase ram from 1.5g to 2 or 2.5...


----------



## paulbrown (Mar 28, 2008)

dont need to as i have the original,(and bckup),(good question as i did not explain in other thread):up:


thanks anyway


----------



## goldseeker22 (Jul 16, 2008)

CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME
WEN I PLAY THERE COMES A thing that says ERROR and a long list under it, if i remove it the game ends if i dont en strat the game my comp. stuks
CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME WITH THIS I AM GETTING REALLY PISSED ON IT....

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Goldseeker, please do not use the report post option to report your post.

You should start your own thread, not tag onto an exisint one.

I'm closing this thread.

And watch your language too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

